
Chord – Interactive Chord Diagrams in One Line with Python - shahinrostami
https://github.com/shahinrostami/chord
======
shahinrostami
My project for the last couple of days... interactive examples at
[https://shahinrostami.com/posts/statistics/data-is-
beautiful...](https://shahinrostami.com/posts/statistics/data-is-
beautiful/chord-diagrams/)

